# Goodbye Sara



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I know this is for horse memorials but I needed somewhere to put a memorial. today my husband, my mom and I went to the vets to put down my dads dog. Sara had turned 16 this February. Our family has owned Sara since she was 6 weeks old, she loved hunting rabbits and she would spend all day chasing the 4-wheelers if we let her. We would try to put her on one so she wouldnt get tired but she just wanted to run beside them. Well about 2 years ago Sara started feeling her age and it was getting hard for her to jump in and out of the truck and she was just starting to slow down. Then we noticed it was getting harder and harder for her to hear us calling her name until about 8 months ago she went completly deaf. After she lost her hearing she just seemed to lose interest in life she didnt want to chase the 4-wheelers and she no longer wanted to go for car rides. She was also losing her sight due to cataracts. One day my mom noticed the left side of her face was really swollen so she took her to the vets and they determined she had a tooth that abscessed but she was unable to do anything for her except give her medicine because she thought putting her under was too dangerous for her. Well the medicine worked but she would constantly abscess. A couple of months ago my dad noticed Sara was dragging her right hind leg, took her to the vets and they determined she had partial paralysis, gave her meds to help her walk but after that she always had a hunch in her back. Finally my parents made the decision that after winter they would put her down. So today we finally let Sara go...the vet didnt even have to give her all of the second shot before she was gone and by then she looked so peaceful and pain-free. Now she gets to go to the Rainbow Bridge where she can chase 4-wheelers and rabbits all day and maybe she will even play with my GSD Ziggy that is there too. I love you Sara and you will be sorely missed. You gave us the best 16 years that anyone could have asked for.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Awww...so cute


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Dani, it's never easy. What a lovely dog she was. Wishing you all the best. :hug:


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It's never easy.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Sara sure was loved. All dogs should be so lucky. She had a great life & gentle passing.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words. My mom made a beautiful grave for her though my dad is still taking it hard


----------

